# Western Flyer Head Badge-FOUND



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking for one of these pre-war W/F head badges in real nice condition... PM me with pics & price...thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanx Raf but not the same (look at the top) plus the bottom "scallops" are longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok pap I tried,  Good luck 

Rafael


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Ok pap I tried,  Good luck
> 
> Rafael




Thanx pal...we'll find one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 13, 2017)

I got one. $25 shipped.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll take it...PM PayPal or other payment info please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

